
Is everything Johann Hari knows about depression wrong? - satai
https://www.theguardian.com/science/brain-flapping/2018/jan/08/is-everything-johann-hari-knows-about-depression-wrong-lost-connections
======
Lerc
Original HN Post and discussion.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16092975](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16092975)

